#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [照片] 我和我的狼狼 MAYA！！（相片）

## 與狼共舞

以下就是我和我的寶貝 MAYA 的和照片 （MAYA是一只母狼所以很乖巧！）

哈爾是一只公的 所以野性比較強點 有點凶悍！！

由於本人是飼養員 有過 養狼的經驗 所以請不要模仿本狼哈！！（XD）否則後果很嚴重！！  :Rolling Eyes: 

（注釋：本人不是想把狼變成狗一樣的養只是工作條件原因 我也想放歸野外但是我不是動物園園長！  但是相反的我有了更多的機會近距離觀察和學習狼  雖然我負責飼養50只狼  但是總的來說 我還是和他們關係處的不錯  公認的  狼王（狼頭頭）因爲這50只狼有好多是我從小養大的 有感情了 ！！所以我很喜歡我的工作  我在動物園工作3年多了！！）

----------


## 諾藍

好多狼狼阿~...

每次到動物園都想要去近距離看獅子老虎熊狼~...

動物園飼養員有點危險又有點好玩...

有空可以去與狼共舞大的動物園參觀嘛~?...

看看大大是怎麼餵養的~...

不過應該看不到...

通常猛禽類的飼養都是""幕後""作業吧?...

除了中午很少有機會看到...

MAYA長的好可愛喔~...

灰白的毛感覺好柔順喔~...

但是哈爾好兇喔...

看那張照片好像是因為他會怕...

他耳朵都往後縮了...

哈爾害羞怕拍照~...

大大的體型壯壯的...

跟MAYA合照感覺好像熊與狼親密的合照~...

((被打...

----------


## 混血狼狗

真羨慕大大的工作……
MAYA真的好可愛，好想抱抱
哈爾的確有些凶悍，不過我覺得害羞更多一點……（咦？）
狼們在大大的關懷下好幸福啊  :Very Happy:

----------


## wingwolf

飼養員啊
我一直很夢想這個職業呢
能和那麽多狼一起一定很快樂吧XD

MAYA的毛色很漂亮呢
看得出來她和你的感情很好^^

哈爾看起來果然就要凶悍多了
特別是最後一幅

期待看到更多的照片呢^^

----------


## tsume

飼養員不錯呢
MAYA和哈爾都很漂亮呢!!
能夠這麼近距離的與動物友好接觸應該是每位獸的夢想吧XDD
動物園裡的飼養員固然不錯
但是我的話應該比較想當保育區的照顧者吧~

滿想知道兩隻狼多大了
毛皮那麼漂亮摸起來一定很舒服~(炸
期待更多照片+1 XD

----------


## 羽翔

在動物園工作壓...
有點羨慕耶...
好多狼耶~~
那可以請問一下你工作的那家動物園在哪裏了嗎?是什麼名子?

----------


## 佛蒙特

哇~真好，和狼群生活
我一直很嚮往這工作
與狼共舞大一定要好好保護他們唷!!

----------


## 银狼之吻

MAYA很漂亮呢，呵呵，羨慕啊……不過飼養員的工作也很累吧……期待有更多照片分享。

----------


## 警犬

讓人羨慕的工作...
比起飼育員
更想當保護區管理員
不用被關著
那些狼都失去野性了吧?

----------


## 冷月狼牙

MAYA……令我想起一部叫《南極大冒險》的美國影片呢
裏面有隻母哈士奇就叫MAYA
又漂亮又聰明
這個MAYA也很漂亮呢^ ^
希望這些在動物園裡的狼能過得快活些吧~~~

----------


## u6ie

MAYA好可愛(羞)

對喜歡動物的大大們來說
飼育員真的是個不錯的工作呢~
想請問與狼共舞大，當飼育員要念哪些相關科系呀??(亮眼)

----------


## 火龍

真的很羨慕大大可以跟狼有那麼親密的互動!
當飼育園真好!
除了要修讀遺傳基因學,獸醫學外,還要修讀甚麼的?
詳細希望的說!

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

MAYA看起來好漂亮呢~ 毛很有光澤~
看來大大你照顧的很好呢=w=
至於哈爾~ 我喜歡野性大的狼!! XD

阿阿~~ 好棒的工作拉Q口Q!!! ((羨幕~
50隻狼...養起來應該會很辛苦吧@口@...
不過能夠藉此觀察狼 了解他們的生活方式... 
還是好羨慕阿!!! QQ (炸

不知道是哪家動物園的...有控去看看XD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

請問大大是在動物園上班嗎?
工作是跟狼每天在一起嗎?
狼會不會不高興?
咬你一口
真是羨幕阿~

----------


## 拓狼

感覺上你跟狼狼好像玩的很開心呢~~

真是現慕0..0

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

狼耶!!!

好棒喔

真想摸摸牠的毛

一定很舒服

但也怕被咬><

飼育員真好 可以與狼共舞

MAYA真是隻美麗的母狼^^

----------


## 狼之女

動物管理員.....  :lupe_hurt:  
本來想也沒有想過做這份工的..................................................(這是真的！)
認為動物園會很臭的...(以前去過...臭死了...臭的真不是味兒...回到家後，死了整整一天)
可是，原來當動物管理員是可以養狼的！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 
我.我.我現在.可真.是.是想.想.想做......動物管理員！！！！！ (死掉了
一億五千九百七十二萬三千四百六十八個想做動物管理員！ (再一次地死掉了
我真的很羨慕你哇~(哭
戴着羨慕以及仇恨的目光(斜視

----------


## 狼xWolf

好好優~
可以這樣和狼玩~
><
摸牠們的毛是什麼感覺~

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

羨慕呢

可以跟帥氣可愛的狼在一起
(帥氣跟可愛能放一起嗎...)

好想也當管理員阿

但是我怕麻煩

所以我還是看看就好....

----------


## 月銀白狼

動物飼養員啊...
一直夢想做那樣的職業...
但是更想做野生動物管理員或是那種調查動物的那些工作人員的
畢竟狼是不那麼適合飼養的
自己去靠近動物才是對野生動物有的尊重吧?

話說...哈爾是紅毛狼嗎?
以前很少看過那樣顏色的狼
但是MAYA好漂亮好可愛喔!
他看起來很黏與狼共舞呢!(愛撒嬌
MAYA...不是"極地長征"裡面的那隻嗎?

----------


## 奇比斯克

好多狼呀 很溫馴嘛 那就可以摸摸看了
不過為了怕受傷害 只能遠觀不能嘻玩
哈爾那張 下面那灘黃色液體是...
會不會太害羞啦

----------


## 潁川

MAYA...
好想蹭他一下喔
可愛死了!!

哈爾..
也是有夠有魅力的啦~~(好台

嘛
好想當你的同事喔(羨望

----------


## 痕‧風狼

好久沒去動物園了阿~~~我也好想抱抱看 摸摸看狼><
好帥好可愛QAQ~~~~
唉呀呀~~大概從小學2  3年級之後  就沒去過了吧  好懷念阿

----------


## Anfauglir

MAYA的毛毛真的很不錯呢！
看的出有用心照顧唷  :Very Happy:  

哈爾看起來有點兇，有些兒難以親近的感覺…  :Sad: 
不過仍然有一種特殊的魅力存在。

嗚啊我也好想這樣抱著狼狼……。


可以請問是在哪裡的動物園嗎？ :Very Happy: 
有點兒想去看看他們實際的樣子…。

----------


## 大漠之狼

繼續好好照顧狼狼喔!相信夥伴很有心。
 :Smile:  
在下以及各位狼友們都會好好謝謝你的。

雖然不希望狼被束縛，但有些情況是無法避免的。

所以只能希望好心人能好好的照顧。

----------


## 月現.

噢~~~~好羨慕噢
我家連養個狗都不行
好想要養狼噢....(非常嚮往跟狼一起在草原奔跑的樣子)

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

好想抱一支~好像咬他~好想舔牠鼻子~好想被牠咬~好想變成狼~不過還是保護區好些 不然都被關在小小的筐筐中很可憐 還被鍊子鏈住.....不!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 此狼不存在

MAYA 的毛色好棒w  

真想跟大大一樣抱抱他XD

----------


## 血腥之狼

MAYA真的超可愛的~
牠的毛摸起來一定很舒服...(亮眼)
(MAYA:想對我做什麼?)

不過哈爾...
最後一張哈爾尿尿了  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
(提示:哈爾下面有黃色液體)

真希望我也能當飼養員...(幻想中)

----------


## 小藍龍

好口愛喔＞w＜
希望那些都是吃素的狼(應該沒有吧
管理動物的管圓小心呀~~~~~

----------


## 狼の寂

哇嗚~  好可愛的狼呦~OwO
看到好多同類吶~(感動 :wuffer_howl: 
真的很羨慕與狼共舞兄能這麼近的跟這些狼相處呢. OwQ
那是小寂長期以來的夢想
但是站在狼的立場來看的話，牠們真的好可憐
被鐵鍊限制住了自由，甚至還住在狹小的空間裡
想必牠們是多麼的痛苦  QAQ

正所謂   狼沒有了自由毋寧死，應該就是每一隻狼的共同想法吧
若是能活在保護區，或是自然保留區想必會好很多呢!
真為那些同伴感到同情，牠們大概早已失去了野性吧?...

總之，希望與狼共舞兄能夠繼續照顧牠們，並給予牠們關愛，相信這多少能擁有一些心靈上的撫慰吧!

謝謝分享   : 3

----------


## 上將狼

好可愛的狼啊,我好想抱抱看(不要命的瘋子)
敖嗚............... :wuffer_laugh:

----------

